# what are the supplies and papers to make hardhat stickers?



## cxpressions (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but I am needing to find the supplies/paper to make hardhat stickers and car decals anyone know a good place to find these?? Help is very appreciated


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP*



cxpressions said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but I am needing to find the supplies/paper to make hardhat stickers and car decals anyone know a good place to find these?? Help is very appreciated


 You are probably on the wrong forum for decals but I did look into this for some hardhat stickers, the order never came thru but www.sheet-labels.com had some weather proof materials that should work perfect if you have the right laser printer. We use the OKI 6100.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We can provide this product. Please email us using this link: Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World


----------

